# Question about an old Kestrel 200sc



## matthewdhill (Mar 8, 2008)

My friend is selling his old Kestrel 200sc road bike. It was one of the first years they made the carbon frame. It was made in the US. He upgraded the shifters, crank, and derailers 3 years ago to Ultegra. The wheel set is Mavic and 3 years old. It weighs in at about 19 lbs. I'm just looking at getting into road biking after having ridden mountain bikes for a long time. Would you be concerned about buying this bike? He wants $500 for it. Is there a down side to buying an older carbon frame. He layed it down once 5 years ago, but has never crashed it. He's an older fellow in his late 50's and seems to have taken good care of it. It has some flaking in the paint job that he's touched up in a few places. I took it out and rode it for an hour and with my rookie experience it seemed to ride fine. Would love some input.

Thanks,

Matt

Thanks for the comment in the other post.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Go for it. I had an old neon SC for awhile.


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

They're great bikes and $500 is a fair price. I had an early model 200 EMS, same thing basically as the SCI, and it was one of the best I've owned. As long as it fits, it's a super deal.


----------

